# Suggestions for moving door hinge to opposite side?



## mike62 (Aug 21, 2006)

In our utility room we replaced our water heater which is in the corner near the door.  The newer tank is larger than the previous one and therefore we can't shut the utility room door mainly due to the oversized drip pan under the tank.

My solution is to move the door so it opens out of the room rather than opening in like it does now.  *Any suggestions on how to trim/cut the door facing so the hinge plates are flush with the facing?*  Same question for the latch too.  BTW, I am not good at routing if that is my only option.  

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 21, 2006)

There are a few things that may help.

The cheapest route would be to trace the higes in their location with a pencil.
Then cut line with a sharp knife. When you have the outline cut with the knife,
Take a sharp chisel and peel away the center. Use a hinge to check the depth of the cut.
Don't dig too deep. Just whittle away what you have to to get the depth you need.
You should be able to push the chisel with your hands, try to resist the urge to use a hammer.

Oh, and predrill the screw holes. The frame will likely split if you don't.

Take your time with this. It is very easy to gouge the door frame past the edge of the outline. 
You may have to score the line several times with the knife.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Mike:
Just another altrenative; not that it works any better, its just easier. Measure the door and be sure you know how you want it to swing, then go to the big box store and buy a prehung door and frame to replace the old one. It shouldn't take much to take the old one out and put in the new one.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 21, 2006)

Heh-heh.. 
Or you could just take the door down, then the frame, and put it all back up so that it would swing the other way.

Many different options here.


----------

